# TB Stolen Renfrewshire



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

16.2 bay TB, white star, stolen overnight in Renfrewshire

More details when available


----------



## tikino (10 May 2011)

thanks for posting this cuffey
he is a 6yr old bay gelding with white star no other markings standing 16h2


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

SHR form sent in ?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 May 2011)

Oh no I hope he is found.

Where was he taken from (yard/private hourse/land/stables etc)


----------



## tikino (10 May 2011)

NiknKia said:



			Oh no I hope he is found.

Where was he taken from (yard/private hourse/land/stables etc)
		
Click to expand...

he was taken from his field in Howood between the hours of 2130 and 1000hrs and is on the a private yard with 1 other horse ans shetland pony. the horse in question polo is a very stressy horse


----------



## JenniferS (10 May 2011)

Oh I saw the invitation to the event on Facebook, I hope he is found soon


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

Tikino - did Cuffey send you a form to fill in so Polo's details can go on the Stolen Horse Register ?


----------



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Tikino - did Cuffey send you a form to fill in so Polo's details can go on the Stolen Horse Register ?
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping I messaged the owner on FB with SHR form and request to add to nedonline but no reply as yet


----------



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

Police Crime Ref: 0676 10/05/2011


----------



## Jingleballs (10 May 2011)

How awful - hope the horse is found safely!

A friend of mine in Renfrewshire had her horse apparently "marked" for theft with what looked like fake blood just a week or so ago but as far as I know nothing else has happened.


----------



## Wigglypigs (10 May 2011)

Can anyone provide a link to the facebook group?


----------



## Cuffey (11 May 2011)

Wigglypigs said:



			Can anyone provide a link to the facebook group?
		
Click to expand...

I found it on Horsewatch Scotland page but more comments on Horsey stuff scotland

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...2792709&set=o.138614526175492&type=1&comments

Andrea posting but horse belongs to Gillian H

The star is a VERY distinctive heart shape


----------



## JenniferS (11 May 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=222713691072664


----------



## Lynnskatz (11 May 2011)

says page not found


----------



## dibbin (11 May 2011)

Lynnskatz said:



			says page not found 

Click to expand...

I can't get the page either. I'm in North Ayrshire, my friend G told me about this this morning


----------



## JenniferS (12 May 2011)

dibbin said:



			I can't get the page either. I'm in North Ayrshire, my friend G told me about this this morning 

Click to expand...

The event page? I'm in North Ayrshire too..


----------



## OWLIE185 (12 May 2011)

Make sure that you put a marker on your horses record on NED-Online so that everyone is aware that your horse has been stolen.   www.nedonline.co.uk


----------



## dibbin (13 May 2011)

One of my friends added me to the event page, I've added all my horsey friends as well. 

JenniferS, whereabouts are you?


----------



## blood_magik (13 May 2011)

any update?


----------



## Inca2 (13 May 2011)

He's not on nedonline yet.


----------



## JenniferS (14 May 2011)

dibbin said:



			One of my friends added me to the event page, I've added all my horsey friends as well. 

JenniferS, whereabouts are you?
		
Click to expand...

Kilwinning, where are you?


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 May 2011)

delete .........old post


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 May 2011)

old post


----------



## Wigglypigs (8 June 2011)

Any update?


----------



## dibbin (8 June 2011)

JenniferS said:



			Kilwinning, where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Saltcoats.

Is there any update on Polo?


----------



## Cuffey (8 June 2011)

Very disappointed this horses details have not been added to Nedonline Stolen nor have they been added to the Stolen Horse Register so not circulated fully through Horsewatch.
Only the passport holder/owner can realistically do this.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (29 July 2011)

Agreed Cuffey!


----------

